# Timex LCD



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope I'm in the correct section.

I have one of these in good cosmetic order, with original expanding bracelet, but the movement has had it. Anyone know of a source for a replacement movement, or is ebay the best for a working donor?










Alternatively if anyone is looking for a good case/bracelt give me a shout. It has the original box and Dundee warranty card.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi you could try.. UK Time based in Brentford.. there tech guys moved from Mitch are now based in the one office ,.... very helpful

Address: 1000 Great West Rd, Brentford TW8 9DW

Phone: 020 8326 6900

cheers

Sulie

Oh lovely watch  any probs let me


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

your best bet would be advertising for a "running parts watch". i have a few of these early diditals, i din't like them and they stopped early anyway. vinn


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try both options. :thumbsup:


----------

